# May I share my gallery of painting projects? [Here they are!]



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

*My photo gallery of our works [Check it out and give feedback]*

I have rarely shared anything on this site, just couple of my projects. I have loaded the gallery on our website for you guys to be familiar with our works and projects as I've kind of being closed here.

NWDecorativePainting.com Photo Gallery
Decorative Painting
"This section includes: Faux Finishes, Venetian Plaster, Old World, Strie, Columns Painting, Decorative walls/sealing covering, and Specialty Projects"
Milestone
Wood Refinish
"Includes kitchen and cabinets refinish, entrance doors refinish"

More gallery coming soon.
Regular painting Internal/External will be here soon, they're up on the website just not published yet. Not enough of them yet.

Feedback would be appreciated  either thumbs up or down


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work.....odd you didnt get any replies


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> nice work.....odd you didnt get any replies


Haha I guess not nice enough


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice work. Maybe add a couple pictures here to get these guys to go to your website link.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work. What are you toning with?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool to see the Milestone pics. I took classes with Don when he had his studio downtown. I never did any jobs with it though. Very cool stuff for sure.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Nice work. Maybe add a couple pictures here to get these guys to go to your website link.


Thanks!
Well I did copyright protect them so I guess that will not work. There's direct links to the gallery posting pictures will not fit in


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Never saw the post before...sorry Nice work


----------



## sidingcontractors (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice photos, though some of them would've benefited from better lighting.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

sidingcontractors said:


> Nice photos, though some of them would've benefited from better lighting.


like? what category or what photos? trying to fix those as not all look professional.

Thanks!


----------

